# Which Church Father are you?



## RamistThomist (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry if this has been done before.
http://www.fathersofthechurch.com/quiz/


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 19, 2007)

I got Justin Martyr, but I think it was rigged.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

I got Origen.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 19, 2007)

Origen here


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this like a Christian horiscope? It is written like one .


----------



## Poimen (Apr 19, 2007)

St. Melito of Sardis!



> You have a great love of history and liturgy. You’re attached to the traditions of the ancients, yet you recognize that the old world — great as it was — is passing away. You are loyal to the customs of your family, though you do not hesitate to call family members to account for their sins.


----------



## KMK (Apr 19, 2007)

Origen here. I think it was rigged.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 19, 2007)

Poimen said:


> St. Melito of Sardis!



Me too!


----------



## crhoades (Apr 19, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I got Justin Martyr, but I think it was rigged.


 
big surprise. me too.

You have a positive and hopeful attitude toward the world. You think that nature, history, and even the pagan philosophers were often guided by God in preparation for the Advent of the Christ. You find “seeds of the Word” in unexpected places. You’re patient and willing to explain the faith to unbelievers.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 19, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Me too!


Me three. I'm going to go back and attempt to be a heretic now.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 19, 2007)

My attempts at heresy were thwarted! Try as I may to be a Charles Finney I was an Origen.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2007)

You’re Tertullian!


You possess many gifts, but patience isn’t one of them. You’re tough on yourself — and on others. You’re independent, too, and you don’t like to be told what to do. You wish the Church would be a little tighter in discipline. As for the pagans, you’ve pretty much written them off. Sometimes you think the Church would be a better place if you were in charge.

Find out which Church Father you are at The Way of the Fathers!

Oddly enough, I identify with much of that description.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> You’re Tertullian!
> 
> 
> You possess many gifts, but patience isn’t one of them. You’re tough on yourself — and on others. You’re independent, too, and you don’t like to be told what to do. You wish the Church would be a little tighter in discipline. As for the pagans, you’ve pretty much written them off. Sometimes you think the Church would be a better place if you were in charge.
> ...


I think you'd match this one as well:

You are breathing, internet user, inclined toward reformational thought!
How did I do it? Elementry my dear Watson, broad obvious statements work wonders.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 19, 2007)

I got Origen. I think the answers to the questions are mostly absurd, though.

These types of "quizes" are never done well, it seems.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

Need a female one...but anywhooo...

You are St. Melito of Sardis!

You have a great love of history and liturgy. You’re attached to the traditions of the ancients, yet you recognize that the old world — great as it was — is passing away. You are loyal to the customs of your family, though you do not hesitate to call family members to account for their sins.

Yep, sounds like me and all my faults.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm St. Jerome.

*You’re a passionate Christian, fiercely devoted to Jesus Christ and his Church. You are willing to labor long hours in the Lord’s vineyard, and you have little patience with those who are less willing or able to work as you do. Your passions often carry you into temptation zones of wrath, lust, and pride.*


----------



## brymaes (Apr 19, 2007)

You are Tertullian!
You possess many gifts, but patience isn’t one of them. You’re tough on yourself — and on others. You’re independent, too, and you don’t like to be told what to do. You wish the Church would be a little tighter in discipline. As for the pagans, you’ve pretty much written them off. Sometimes you think the Church would be a better place if you were in charge.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Need a female one...but anywhooo...



I don't think there were any female church fathers.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 19, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> My attempts at heresy were thwarted! Try as I may to be a Charles Finney I was an Origen.



You may not have been as thwarted as you think. One of the early councils (can't remember which off the top of my head) condemned "Origenism" after his death! 

I was Melito of Sardis. Check out a very interesting sermon by him on the Passover. http://www.kerux.com/documents/KeruxV4N1A1.asp


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 19, 2007)

Tertullian here too.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I don't think there were any female church fathers.



...and if there are, I don't want to know about it!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2007)

Never heard of him!



> You’re St. Melito of Sardis!
> 
> You have a great love of history and liturgy. You’re attached to the traditions of the ancients, yet you recognize that the old world — great as it was — is passing away. You are loyal to the customs of your family, though you do not hesitate to call family members to account for their sins.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2007)

From wikipedia:


> According to the Catholic Encyclopedia Melito believed in a Millennial reign of Christ on Earth.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, women of the church or women of the Bible (you know what I meant...starts muttering about being picked on and goes in search of an appropriate quiz).


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2007)

You are Origen!

You do nothing by half-measures. If you’re going to read the Bible, you want to read it in the original languages. If you’re going to teach, you’re going to reach as many souls as possible, through a proliferation of lectures and books. If you’re a guy and you’re going to fight for purity … well, you’d better hide the kitchen shears.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

Stay out of Traci's way, she is going all out!


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2007)

If I say I don't celebrate my birthday then I get Melito.






You are St. Melito of Sardis!

You have a great love of history and liturgy. You’re attached to the traditions of the ancients, yet you recognize that the old world — great as it was — is passing away. You are loyal to the customs of your family, though you do not hesitate to call family members to account for their sins.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Stay out of Traci's way, she is going all out!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay...then the birthday thing must be really important, that's what I chose (debate a pagan).


----------



## Herald (Apr 19, 2007)

Jerome


----------



## Hungus (Apr 19, 2007)

I am St. Melito of Sardis!
I have a great love of history and liturgy. I am attached to the traditions of the ancients, yet I recognize that the old world — great as it was — is passing away. I are loyal to the customs of your family, though I do not hesitate to call family members to account for their sins.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 20, 2007)

You’re St. Jerome
You’re a passionate Christian, fiercely devoted to Jesus Christ and his Church. You are willing to labor long hours in the Lord’s vineyard, and you have little patience with those who are less willing or able to work as you do. Your passions often carry you into temptation zones of wrath, lust, and pride


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 20, 2007)

Justin Martyr.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2007)

Justin Martyr


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2007)

St. Justin the Martyr


----------

